# Project Myspace: Online Terrorism



## Bathtub666 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have an idea to make subversive advertisements and post them on peoples myspace. the idea would be to do it to people who have alot of coding in the first place and not notice one extra code that happens to put a banner that looks like a regular ad, but upon closer inspection is in fact something diffrent. All I need is a way to hack into myspace accounts so I can plant the code. I haven't been able to find anything via search engine, surprise surprise, and I was hoping someone would have a clue. If you would rather send it privately, you can send me a private message.

Post edited by: Bathtub666, at: 2007/06/17 05:41

Post edited by: Bathtub666, at: 2007/06/17 05:56


----------



## iago (Jun 17, 2007)

is it worth the time and trouble?


----------



## rocksy (Jun 17, 2007)

er hack? lol ok let me just get some bruteforce program for ya bucko, more like phishing site. here take mine i don't care ill just get another. 

[email protected]
fiction1

may have to punch in a confirm code because of all the sign ins by other people.


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2007)

MySpace has been suing the holy hell out of spammers lately. Some of them are doing jailtime, even.

Just a heads up.


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2007)

*Widerstand wrote:*


> I just need to say one thing! FUCK MYSPACE! that thing sucks so much! Yall should delete your accounts!



I'm with ya there, brother. I deleted my personal account last week. I left Girl Riot up, though, for shameless self-promotion.


By the way...
I had two karma points at the beginning of the day. Now they're gone. Which one of you assholes gave me bad karma!? C'mon. Step up so I can tell you I hate you with an unfathomable passion!


----------



## G_Jones (Jun 19, 2007)

i just gave some.


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Jun 19, 2007)

*G_Jones wrote:*


> i just gave some.



I returned the favor.


----------



## rocksy (Jun 19, 2007)

*CaseyCatastrophe wrote:*


> *Widerstand wrote:*
> By the way...
> I had two karma poin...ate you with an unfathomable passion![/quote]
> 
> i gave you one, too


----------



## BenjiRidesBoxcar (Aug 30, 2007)

myspace lacks so many features.

it is a completely commercialized online netowrk community.

It was almost decent back when it was run by a few individuals, but when they sold their domain to AOL TIME WARNER/FOX everything went downhill... 

fuck myspace in the ass.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2007)

it only bothers you if you let it. 

it keeps me in touch with a lot of my traveling friends.helps me find out some things that are going on (events, shows ect) it's a tool..used the right way it can be good. 

if you're not able to ignore advertising by now you're gonna have a hard fuckign life in these United States. and if that shit REALLY effects your daily life your brain is pretty weak to fall for it so easily.


----------



## dVEC (Dec 2, 2008)

About the ads, using Firefox with the AdBlock Plus add-on is pretty much the shit. Note that it might "break" 1 out of 1,000 pages though, so if that happens, don't freak, just Whitelist the site in question.

Also, fuck myspace. Never been on that shit, never will. It's like Big Brother's wet dream.


----------

